# Uterus Stretching, Cramping? When does it happen and what does it feel like?



## askrach

I had some bleeding this time last week, that only lasted two days, (decidual bleeding)? If it was just my period I wouldnt be ovulating yet and when I ovulate while not on BC its a killer, worst pains ever, these are just enough to be a bit painful but mostly annoying because I want to just sit and wait them out, part of it is like normal cramping and then another part is like a pinch-y feeling on the side. It was only happening at night and then two days ago it started happening on and off during the day and then a bit into the night.

I was just wondering what uterus stretching feels like to others and when its happened for other people (how far along were you) and how many days does it last at a time?

Thanks!


----------



## Blue_bear

Im 6+2 and have had a real low down dull ache for about 2 days now...and have also had a couple of pinching experiences on my right side, often at night. Ive been told its perfectly normal...so i just keep repeating that to myself x


----------



## didda

I have got a dull ache rather than cramps, I am presuming that this is bits starting to stretch and pull :shrug: Also got lower backache!? Had this for past week ish...


----------



## Blue_bear

oh yeah forgot the lower back ache!
And i wonder why im not sleeping!!


----------



## britgirl82

I'm over 11 weeks and have been having stretching feelings since the very start. The only way I can describe them is that they feel like the end of my period when I've stopped cramping, but can still feel something going on down there if that makes sense... They're quite dull and doesn't really hurt per se in the way that cramps do, just feels like I've been using the muscles a lot and a bit heavy down by my uterus. Each one lasts for anything between a few seconds to a minute I guess. They don't come in waves like period cramps do but just sporadically during the day and night. Realise that's not a great description but it's really hard to describe... I think you'll get to know what's normal for you as time goes on - I was worried to begin with but as long as I'm not getting cramps in waves, I'm happy. 

The bean is growing lots at 6 weeks so it makes sense that you're growing. I actually like it - confirms that it's all still developing and growing like it should. 

xx


----------



## CameraGirl

I also had stretching feelings from the start right after conception, to me they felt like mild AF Cramps. Not painful, just uncomfortable like I had used those muscles to much.

Do you always have pain when Ovulating? That is also very commen. I just ask because for about 3 months I had painfull ovulation and it turned out I had an Ovarian Cyst that twisted everytime I ovulated, since Birth Control stops Ovulation the birth control pill usually protects against Cysts. If it is commen for you then ignore that! Just sharing past experience :)


----------



## Dbaby129

I would have to say that I am getting that dull and achy feeling.. It doesn't really hurt but it is rather irritating.. if you no what I mean.. But again it is reassurance to me as well lets me no little peanut is doing her thing down there and getting big..lol and my MW said it was normal too as long as there is no blood and double heal over cramping your good.


----------



## charityrae

i ended my period on sunday the 27th.. and then 2 days later im having bad cramps. and i feel like im stretching but no blood.. what could this be? i went to the doctors and she said i have a uti but i have no stinging or burning. and tomorrow i go to see if i have ovarian cysts... could that be it? i feel really tight and like im stretching... is the best way to describe it...:(


----------



## cryingtrying

i'm only about 4 weeks pregnant and i'm having alot of dull menstraul pains...i'm not sure thats what causing them .....


----------



## goddess25

Mine started about 2 weeks ago just very low abdo cramps and then the stretching pains ususally down either side of the abdomen.


----------



## debbie7155

im 10+2 i got my early too, i also get quick sharp stabbing pains mainly on my right side, & the other part of my uterus is just like a stretching dullness cramping, comes & go throughout the day/night, IF im on my feet too long i get it more frequent so i sit down & it helps to ease off,The hospital assured me its round ligament pain, BUT i dont mind having these symptoms one bit as it reminds me everything is growing & keeps me sane for a bit longer lol


----------



## sweety.sonu

hi all,
I am on day 18 of my cycle and from the last three days m feeling stretches n a little pain in my lower abdomen. one thing more to share, 3 days before i lifted up a heavy basket(tub) full of water and soon after i felt real pain in my lower abdomen.
Now the pain is not severe but still i feel tight stretches,on pressing my lower belly i feel little pain and thirdly i m having very frequent urination these days.
I have been trying hard for baby from the last six months and my hubby is on CLOMID as well.
plzzz tell me is there any danger in it what m feeling these dayz of if i could be able to conceive under such circumstances...

Everyone in the forum is welcomed to reply me...plzzz. m really tense

Thanx 4 hearing


----------



## charityrae

so no one can tell me if they have felt like i have?


----------

